# Eating sticks and pebbles



## Thegirls (Jan 31, 2014)

I have two 4 yr old female V's who love to eats sticks, pine bark and pebbles. They are fed canadae all life stages twice a day. Is there something missing from their diet? Any recommendations?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

theG's ? do they eat & ingest - or just like 2 chew on them - a stool sample will tell it all - get back with me on that 1 - PIKE & the V's & mutts V4 him - if they eat & ingest grass - they have a upset tummy


----------



## Thegirls (Jan 31, 2014)

They do ingest a good bit of it


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

if they do not throw up - healthy & happy - not the diet - just a bad habit - try 2 correct this - I'm not a Vet - C - !


----------



## Thegirls (Jan 31, 2014)

They do throw up periodically, but there is no pattern.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

only harm can come from eating pebble and sticks, from intestinal blockages to punctured windpipes, no nutritional value at all, so it's either a clamp down Thegirls or a hefty vet bill..imo


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Do you give them other outlets for chewing, like raw bones or bully sticks?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rubble sacks rather than poo bags would be my only recommendation!


Hobbsy :-\


----------



## Thegirls (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you for your insight on this. We are going to work on some alternatives for our yard. The girls have kongs and bully sticks for chewing.


----------



## donwe (Jun 10, 2014)

My 15 month old boys LOVES STICKS!
I never thought it might be a sign of a stomach problem.
His stool is ok (you can spot small peaces of wood sometimes).
However, maybe it's a bad habbit. We need to replace the sticks with something eatable


----------

